# Cute or what??!!



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

awwwwww he is totally stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i am gunna get a lil palomino shetland to go out with my palomino mare b/c my other mare is being sold and my colt cant go out with her , i want 1 just like him x x x


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

I will keep an eye out for you but **** this little fellow was hard to come by!

Glad you like him- hes an absolute darlin to do too, none of this devil shetty behaviour that you can get from some (they think they have to make up for being small my mum used to say!hehe)

He was lay down in the field sunbathing this morning.....let me walk straight up to him, sit down and stoke his neck! Only had him a day!

IN LOVE!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

how much was he? if you dont mind me asking lol x x x


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

No not at all but you will probably think im joking..........Â£300 for the pair.....The guy even gave me their two water troughs, head collars-lead ropes, inhand bridles, and electric fence unit! 

Him and his wife are having to move house and have no paddock at their new place. Home was more important than price.

His simple instructions were "they are only little chaps so take good care of them and i expect lots of pictures!" hehe

I have since contacted the stud that they came from and they are extremely well bred and bought 3years ago for alot more than Â£150 thats for sure. 

BARGAIN! hehe


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, I'm in love. What a cutie, did the previous owners buy them from that stud I told you about? 
And what a bargain! :shock: 
Sounds like he feels at home already :wink: 
Cant wait to see Chimney too!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes both came from snelsmore stud! small world! hehe

Oh he has made himself quite at home! And put my mare right in her place! I thought she would kill them both (hence them being in seperate fields) but apparently not, after her jumping into their field being told off and jumping right back into her own! hehe

Make me laff!

x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:lol: they're funny, comical creatures horses. I bet that would of been good to catch on video. You can just imagine her running back with her tail between her legs. :lol: 
So glad they've settled well.


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

oh my gosh i was never keen on little little ponies after being bitten on the tummy by a mean little colt but how cute is he real bargain too well done to you, hope to see lots more pics


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

awww...... he is so cute! i think i might buy a little shetland as a friend for niagara!  awwww...................... love him! /her! lol


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are two pics that the previous owner gave me via email of the two boys in the snow!!!

Cute!!!

The two fattys -









Chutney nose -







Check out those tiny legs sticking out at the bottom of that big nose! hehe


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww!! Soooo cute!!  I love the Chutney nose picture!


----------



## erica16v205 (May 2, 2011)

Hello!! I now own this pony!  His is amazing. I bought him for my son to ride. We bought him in December, last year. I took him to his first show today and he did very well. 



















Be great to hear what happened to the other pony.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

he is such a cutie!


----------

